# Fuel pump not pumping gas



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have questions for those who have done the sr20 into B11 swap. I Have tried 2 different brand new electric inline fuel pumps from the 1988 f150. I Can't get either one of them to pump gas. Both pumps turn on and run but will not pump gas. I'm 110% sure everything is hooked up correctly. I even bench tested both pumps off of the car. To test each pump while off of the car I put a hose on the end that goes to the tank and put it down into a gas can full of gas. I had a hose on the other-end that goes to the fuel filter in a pan to see if they would pump gas. Still nothing. What did you have to do to get yours to pump gas?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

'88? How long have they been sitting around? Probably dried up and useless. Furthermore, if they've been run dry for any decent length of time, same result...useless.


----------



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

Both are brand new out of the box. I bought one today at the store. The other one I have had for a year and 3 months but it's brand new also.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I submit that brand new, out of the box, doesn't necessarily imply "brand new, right off the manufacturing line".
Any chance there's some sort of date code or indication on the part?
Short of wiring it up backwards or trying to pull fuel uphill, I'm going with "no good".
How about trying to soak the pump in some fuel before trying to pump with it?


----------



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

The pumps work. I have to modify my gas tank. I just bought a new one. The old one is leaking in 3 different places around the bottom. I'm going to have to drill a hole on the bottom of the new one, and have a bung welded on. Then add a fitting. Inline pumps have to be mounted lower than the tank or they will not pump the gas. They won't suck the gas out of the tank like the mechanical one that originally comes on the car.


----------



## Glamisman (Feb 12, 2016)

mechanical pumps will pull fuel out of the tank from quite a distance and push it a short distance. Electrical pumps are for pushing fuel, not pulling fuel. Put your electrical pump as close to the fuel source as possible.


----------



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

The fuel pump is pumping gas now. The original gas tank leaked in a few different spots. I replaced the gas tank with a new one. Then had to modify it adding a weld in bung with a fitting. The pump has also been relocated. The gas is making it to the fuel rail now.


----------

